# General Wood Lathe Model 260



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

I have been watching this for a couple of weeks and need some advice. Is this a fair price or not. I am a little reluctant to pull the trigger as $2200 is a lot of money. http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/tls/3398531817.html


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I am totally unfamiliar with that model, but it seems like you could get a lot of brand new lathe for 2200. Not a Powermatic, but definitely something pretty nice.

Rich


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Would call and get more information from person selling this lathe. Cannot find it listed at General website. Could not find price new or used at Redmond's. 
http://www.redmond-machinery.com/general%2026020-1.htm

Guess would want to know why selling and have a look, see & hear it run before making an offer. Want to know how old it is and if complete. Normally when see one of these giants coming up for sale someone has stopped turning. So phone call and visit might get you a price can afford.

Worth at least a phone call.


----------



## Tobes (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree with Kreegan. I would look at something new for that money.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I cannot say that General 260 lathe worth $2,200 looking at a picture. Do know one of few quality wood lathes produced in North America. Yes, design and features little dated compared to new imports from China. JMHO, would trade my Jet 1642 for that lathe if had a shop to put it in. Have a small shop, and no access to 220V.

Not sure General still producing that lathe anymore. Seem to remember something about General, downsizing manufacturing and importing tools to sell. If wrong, feel free to correct me.

So no, might not pay $2,200 for that lathe if had a shop to put it in. Before arriving at a price want more information. Starts with telephone call, if still interested a visit to see and hear it run. I see lot of room for negotiating final price here if like the lathe. If you do not sorry no time to explain.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Can you get parts for it?

I'd do a lot of research on it first. Listen to it run and check out prices
on new ones.

It'll probably be there next month as well.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Page 64 of their catalog list specs for lathe. They explain on page 2 stopped manufacturing but large supply of parts on hand. Even if lathe out of warranty can call 1-888-949-1161 service department for help & parts. Limited Life Time Warranty applies to original owner only.

http://www.general.ca/pg_index/Promotions/Catalogue-2013_ENG.pdf
http://www.general.ca/pg_index/flyers_en.html


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Such machines are difficult to sell, so if you buy it and later
decide to sell, be prepared for that.

The reason is this: large capacity lathes are of interest primarily
to the small community of professional turners who are
skilled enough to make and sell larger turnings and also
to ambitious hobbiests with money.

Machines are often bought on credit, but when you sell
as a private party you'll be asking for a lump sum, which
eliminates credit buyers.

If and when you sell, you'll be looking for a rare pro or a 
hobbiest with big aspirations.

I'd say $1500 would be fair, but the seller may resent
the offer. There's a trick with such things to having an
envelope full of cash in your pocket you can show the
guy before you give him your number, ask him to
"think about it" and walk away. Don't be surprised
if you get a call in a couple of weeks.

That said, I'm sure it is a robust and fun lathe to turn 
vessels on, if that's your thing.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

I sat back and studied all your comments and sent the seller an email stating that I was going to pass. It's one thing to spend $4K on a new powermatic but quitye another spending $2200 on an older General. Just couldn't get the right feed back to justify pulling the trigger. Thanks all


----------

